
Gen – AI Programming Language - jbkavungal
https://probcomp.github.io/Gen/
======
jbkavungal
In an effort to democratize and advance the field of artificial intelligence,
MIT researchers have announced a new programming language designed for
computer vision, robotics, statistics and morel.

Gen aims to take away the complexity of equations or having to manually write
code and enable researchers of all skill levels to create models and
algorithms for AI.

------
autisticmind
Sounds usefull for creating an AI which can feed climatemodels with various
kinds of data. Im not a scientist, but this would be the way i would handle
the different sorts of data for modeling. Knowlegde for all,nice! Thank you
guys.

